# Rebuild/build a Switch with Brass Frog - New How-to on my website



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Fyi. I have added a new page to my website, documenting the steps I took to rebuild a stub switch, including fabricating a brass frog. The switch is 7/8ths scale, but the ideas might be useful to others 

http://home.cogeco.ca/~daisybeach/


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Great stuff Pete, 
Thanks for the tutorial. 
Don


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

thank you! 
very interesting.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. Thanks for the instructions. 

Maybe if I ever get a place to put track again, I'll try it.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

nice~!


----------

